#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  ASCE Repot nº 46

## pipeline

hi all



I need the book for rural Pipeline route selection and cross-country pipelines, of Nicholas B. Day and publishing ASCE

thanks in advance
pipelineSee More: ASCE Repot nº 46

----------

